# Intermittent starting, headlights not working



## bdooley (Jun 1, 2013)

Greetings,
I have a 2012 Polaris Ranger EFI; there have been no issues for 400 hours. Now, when trying to start the engine will not crank...as if battery was dead. But sometimes it starts. I've checked all connections and found nothing loose. Battery has been replaced, no change in behavior. Also, headlights do not work, they did prior to problem starting. Your suggestions please? Thanks


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Take the battery cables off and shine them up with sandpaper. If there is any corrosion on them, it will cause a weak connection. I use that battery gel stuff from advanced auto. Coat your terminals and it's supposed to keep the corrosion out. 

----that is all---


----------

